# [Desktop Screenshots] The Official April 2006 Desktop Thread



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2006)

The Official April 2006 Desktop thread

Posting Guidelines:

 Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links
(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)

 All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods

 The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.

Please keep this board clean.

 It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:
* Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).
* Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).
* Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).
* Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 2, 2006)

*Renegade*

A tribute to the best gaming computer money can buy - The Dell XPS 600 Renegade. Costs almost $10k and comes with 4 nVidia GeForce 7900GTX cards for a total of 2GB of graphics memory.

*img95.imageshack.us/img95/7549/desktopapril1preview5ed.jpg

Wall: XPS Renegade wallpaper from Dell
VS: GuiStyle
Icons: Various
AveDesk: AlbumArt


----------



## chinmay (Apr 2, 2006)

*iDoDrugs*

It had been a long time since I posted one of my shitty desks and I was bored today. So here is an Official Weed desktop of Digit  

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/7176/idodrugsbychinmayd2lw.jpg

*Enjoy!*


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hello*

*img122.imageshack.us/img122/4139/clipboard6ao.th.jpg

Vista Theme


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 2, 2006)

*img358.imageshack.us/img358/8002/preview5iu.png 

*Click the above ^^^ image for Details *  :drool: 

& "*Happy April Fools Day*" to *All *


----------



## tuXian (Apr 2, 2006)

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1752/67um.th.jpg


----------



## theraven (Apr 2, 2006)

=:silhouette:=

*img331.imageshack.us/img331/855/silhouettepreview6qw.jpg


----------



## pickster (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is my desktop for the first time.
 *img138.imageshack.us/img138/4926/pickmydeskbypickster3gm.jpg


----------



## Scott Evo (Apr 3, 2006)

*Smooth Cappuccino ReLOADED

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/6986/apr012006p1hm.png

Click on the Image for Details.

Credits to Kol, Echolalia, Ada, RADE8, GWicons, j3concepts, Large Calibur & OniRespect.

Thanxxx.*


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 3, 2006)

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/9533/screenshot422005112121am2gd.th.png


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 5, 2006)

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/5648/preview6am.png


----------



## mail2and (Apr 5, 2006)

*Time for some real actionâ„¢*

*static.flickr.com/38/123673808_6b946de7e2_o.jpg

Click ^^


*Theme*: Mac OS 10 Default

*Widgets*: 

 Flags Widget

 Artwork Widget

 System Stats Widget

 Calender Widget

 Weather Widget

 Sticky Widget

 Apple Logo Widget


----------



## praka123 (Apr 5, 2006)

@tuxian:what is ur OS


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice one "mail2and" i like our National Flag there


----------



## tuXian (Apr 5, 2006)

@ prakash kerala: The desky in question is in a Windows OS. Though I use Windows and Linux both. Will try to customize my KDE for a good  Desky soon.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 6, 2006)

... nice desktop everyone....  

... *@tuXian:* nice wall man  
... *@mail2and:* ... wooow... you're making me more hunger for mac!!
... *@pickster:* wow... nice desk m8


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2006)

My GNU/Linux Ubuntu Dapper flight6 with Gnome-2.14 yes..
windows deco-Aero;icons-human;controls-snowlight; 

*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot3.jpg


----------



## runeet (Apr 6, 2006)

Err mayby its a stupid question, but how exactly do u guys make such magnificent desktops, plz can u share it with me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2006)

*AP.ET*

_Ape It, Or Else..._

*qwertymaniac.wordpress.com/files/2006/04/Apet-thumb.jpg

_*Click on the preview image to see the desktop*_

Info>...


----------



## santu_29 (Apr 8, 2006)

*img466.imageshack.us/img466/5448/dktop5de.th.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi santu, can you tell me how you achieved that round-looking dock?


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 8, 2006)

.
.
*img490.imageshack.us/img490/8803/vgdesk4uh.png
.
Click on preview to go full-screen..........
..
..
... Hope you enjoy the shot 
..
..


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 8, 2006)

A desktop after 4 months   

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/7776/previewdemo34ai.png

*Click Above*


----------



## kato (Apr 8, 2006)

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/7346/redmonthpre8el.png

More info after u click the link


----------



## santu_29 (Apr 8, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Hi santu, can you tell me how you achieved that round-looking dock?



i have used widget from yahoo


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2006)

Oh ok santu, got it, thanks  and remember the Longhorn pirated 

@kato - cool! Red. 

@techno - Nice wallie and nice '2006'


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 9, 2006)

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/9186/preview1az.png 

*Its a Must View Desk,So Click the above ^^^ Image *


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 11, 2006)

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/9972/preview1if.png

*Please Check this Spring Flavour Deskie of mine  *  :d


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 11, 2006)

damn!... wow... i was also thinking doing a desk with same *fresh* wall today... tht's another awesome desk batman  ... :+fav: @ dA


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 12, 2006)

*See Green*


*img215.imageshack.us/img215/9175/desktopapril11preview6vw.jpg

Wall: Elisha Green from FrenchStudio.net [Modified]
VS: TiSkin
Icons: Various
AveDesk: PerspectAve

Now Playing: Parabola by Tool


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 13, 2006)

well, clean desk is much like before, although I changed the VS

The VS is a modified version, a merger between dobee's RoyaleVista skin's Frame, Arrow by Mike Bryant shellstyle, & VistaXP 3.1 by KoL, not for releasing purpose, until i get permission.

This is the best vista skin i have so far, compleate in all respects

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/5762/desk3jk.th.jpg


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 14, 2006)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> damn!... wow... i was also thinking doing a desk with same *fresh* wall today... tht's another awesome desk batman  ... :+fav: @ dA



He he Thanxx Pal


----------



## pickster (Apr 15, 2006)

*tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs10/300W/i/2006/105/d/1/Linkin_What__by_pickster.jpg


----------



## Biplav (Apr 15, 2006)

*i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/biplav/desktop1.jpg
*
theme:Finder(WB)
Wallpapermisc)
other Sw used: 
Rockerdock
Winamp Cd Case*


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 15, 2006)

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2396/mydesk2hz.th.jpg


----------



## anispace (Apr 15, 2006)

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/7904/untitled28kg.th.jpg



*img132.imageshack.us/img132/3030/untitled15bh.th.jpg


Visual style : Brushed (Mac) >>search for it on deviantart.
IconPack : Vista v2
ObjectDock : free (at objectdock.com) 
wallart : found at deviantart.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 16, 2006)

.
.
*img452.imageshack.us/img452/1475/bug8hn.png
.
Image is HUGE 1.2 MB so I'm linking to preview, Click there if ya wanna ZOOM/FULL-VIEW. 
..
.. 
Lemme know if you want any of PNGs/ICO I did there. 
..


----------



## djmykey (Apr 16, 2006)

Ok Shekhar and Batman 1984 I need your help. Now I regularly see in your desks that u use something that writes the name of the song and album and artist name of the song ur playing somewhere on your desktop. Now I know that it is avetunes and it works with iTunes. But my problem is my comp is a lil too hangy now a days and thats y I am using Foo (besides I love this playa) Is there anything like that for Foo if yes pls tell me. I am tired of using toaster its sh!t anyways.


----------



## batman1984 (Apr 17, 2006)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Ok Shekhar and Batman 1984 I need your help. Now I regularly see in your desks that u use something that writes the name of the song and album and artist name of the song ur playing somewhere on your desktop. Now I know that it is avetunes and it works with iTunes. But my problem is my comp is a lil too hangy now a days and thats y I am using Foo (besides I love this playa) Is there anything like that for Foo if yes pls tell me. I am tired of using toaster its sh!t anyways.



Buddy i havn't tried Foobar, as u know i use Avetune & i use "ShuBare" Skin 
so that >>> Name of the song and Album and Artist name appears on Desktop.

when i give a  try to Foobar i will definitely tell u my Findings. 

Batman1984


----------



## gycapri (Apr 17, 2006)

hey shekhar wats this in ur thunmb's here in which text is written coffee tastes good with a bug.i saw this in ur desktop also !!! so wats this actually is????


----------



## Scott Evo (Apr 25, 2006)

*Just Be Real

*img115.imageshack.us/img115/6394/apr222006s1or.png

Click on the Image for Details.

Credits to Fantastic902, Dimaco, David Lanham, esXXi, u2bonokim & 12m3.

Thanxxx.*


----------



## kiran_aryan (Apr 29, 2006)

*img122.imageshack.us/img122/2869/kunoichipreview2cp.png

*Click on the preview above !*

*May not be Worksafe*


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 11, 2006)

*img71.imageshack.us/img71/5773/screenshot59200624103pm8fu.th.png


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 12, 2006)

One simple ques--
What is a shell enhancement?


----------



## Scott Evo (May 12, 2006)

*Choose the Right Way

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/3632/may122006p6di.png

Click on the image for Details.

Sky, Susumu, hassmework, Tompot, Jay Wang, j3concepts, AdA, Wolverin3, Coxis, Fixicon, DesiTitan & Nehas91.

Thanxxx.*


----------



## theexister (May 16, 2006)

Can someone tell what do you guys use to get these desktops?

I used Windows blinds ages ago & found it making my machine too slow & took it off. Havent ever gone back & tried again after getting a better machine.

Just tell me what software you guys use.


----------



## kiran_aryan (May 18, 2006)

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/2164/preview9hx.png
*Credits : Gerrit Vanoppen, PeteRoss, loveisaplasticshield, Chiwou
Thanks !  *


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 19, 2006)

How about this one .... this is WinXP ...

*images3.pictiger.com/thumbs/7c/2eaab20f04885800abaee368c8805c7c.th.jpg

Used "VistaXP" for WindowBlinds 5 .. specifically i think Silver One Beta , A modified cursor pack , wallpaper is "Green Grass" .. the software used for 3D minimizing the windows is "Madotate" .. google for a download link ..


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 20, 2006)

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/3272/heremine9xy.th.gif
c howz this


----------



## reddragon (May 24, 2006)

well  do anyone of you  know anything similar as RK launcher ?


----------



## pickster (May 24, 2006)

@reddragon : Object Dock. It is similar to RK Launcher.


----------



## Sourabh (May 24, 2006)

Aah, its May and we continue to use the April thread. So those who check out this thread regularly PM the admins and get the new months thread stickied every time.


----------



## qadirahmed (Aug 11, 2007)

tuXian said:
			
		

> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/1752/67um.th.jpg



Hello Dude, 
i wish to make my desktop like ur's 
so tell me how can i do.........?
using xp,,, celeron


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2007)

^^ did you check the date it was last posted  , its a year old thread .. and tuXian no longer visits Digit Forum 

Mods Pls lock this thread.


----------

